# Duck Quiz #2



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Here's another duck ID quiz for you guys...

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/tour/quiz/quiz1.html

How'd you do on this one? 8)


----------



## Fetchemup (Sep 26, 2002)

10 for 10 Show me some love


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

10 for 10.To easy.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

What do I win Matt? How bout a free Cabella's certificate?


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

10 for 10 on this one and the last one. Heard some guys talking about ducks and what you can and can't shoot and these guys didn't have a clue, it was pretty bad, maybe everybody should have to pass some sort of id test.


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

10 out of 10 that was easier than the first one!


----------



## hunt4life (Mar 7, 2002)

10 for 10 as well.

I just wish they would pose like that out in the field. It would make things a lot easier.


----------

